# Upcoming Stila Collections...



## samtaro (Sep 19, 2005)

Where do you gals get your info/pics of these?  Link me please!


----------



## lilu (Sep 19, 2005)

I take it you mean the winter collection? Here you go:
http://makeupalley.com/account/galleries.asp?id=58779


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 19, 2005)

Stila was supposed to make a eyeliner especially made for the lower lash line or waterline. I wonder if it's the kajal eye liner. Does anyone know?


----------



## mspixieears (Sep 19, 2005)

My two cents': it's new so thought I'd mention it. Got a sample of the new Stila exfoliant and it is blissful. I was blown away by how wonderful it is. I'm rather curious to see what the rest of the new skincare range will be like now!


----------



## midnightlouise (Sep 19, 2005)

Wah! Between MAC & Stila I am going to be so broke this year!  Good thing I bought almost all of my Christmas presents already!


----------



## krazysexxykool (Sep 24, 2005)

*Santa came to visit me early*

I've got the new Sleeping Princess Palette which is an upcoming stila item.


----------



## moonrevel (Sep 24, 2005)

*sigh* I will probably get it just because it has a ballerina on it.  I am such a sucker for packaging.


----------



## velvet (Sep 27, 2005)

ok yeah i need that palette.  damnit stila...


----------



## lovejam (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh, I must get one of those palettes. The colors are so pretty, and I love the ballerina on the packaging!


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 27, 2005)

Finally! They are bringing back the trio circle thingys.


----------



## glamella (Sep 27, 2005)

Yay! The have the round shadow palettes again.


----------

